# si <indicatif> et que + mode



## RDJEBENIANI

Bonjour,
J'ai appris il y a plusieurs années de cela qu'on doit utiliser le subjonctif pour une deuxième proposition (les anglais appellent cela clause) avec si. Par exemple: si la pluie tombe et que le terrain soit impraticable, le match n'aura pas lieu. Une professeur de français moderne a dit qu'on utilise pas le subjonctif après que (soit impraticable).
Je voudrais savoir quel est votre avis.
Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zelda17

en effet, on n'utilise pas le subjonctif dans ce cas :
" si la pluie tombe et que le terrain *est* impraticable..."


----------



## RDJEBENIANI

Merci beaucoup;
peut être alors avec: si la pluie tombait et que le terrain ?


----------



## pieanne

Non, pas besoin, c'est bien au présent...
Avec l'imparfait, on accentue l'éventualité.
Ceci dit, il est plus fréquent de dire "s'il pleut/pleuvait"


----------



## zelda17

et on obtiendrait "s'il pleuvait et que le terrain était impraticable"


----------



## RDJEBENIANI

Si on veut accentuer l'éventualité et utiliser l'imparfait après "si" (ou le plus que pafait) quel mode utilise-t-on après "que" (est ce le subjonctif ou toujours l'indicatif)?

[…]


----------



## pieanne

Toujours l'indicatif.
"S'il avait plu et que le terrain avait été" n'est plus une éventualité, mais un irréel: il n'a pas plu!


----------



## alain larochelle

Sans autres analyses et contextualisations, ...paresse..., en mode hypothétique, on pourrait dire, on aura pu dire, on aurait pu avoir dit, on pourra avoir pu dire, on dira qu'on a pu dire, on pourrait dire qu'on aurait pu dire... (-pénalité pour cabotinage ):
-s'il advenait qu'il pleuve, que le terrain soit, etc


----------



## - RG -

En fait, RDJEBENIANI a bien raison, le français classique exige la syntaxe suivante. Je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi mais...

Si... + «indicatif»... + et que... + «subjonctif»...

Mais dans le français moderne : http://grammaire.reverso.net/3_1_51_si_conjonction.shtml


----------



## reka

Comment vous trouvez cette phrase?

»Si la négociation vous ennuie ou que vous n'ayez pas le temps à y consacrer«

Est-ce que l'emploi du subjonctif dans la seconde phrase (au lieu de répéter »si«) est correct?

Merci!


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, il est correct. _Le Bon Usage _(§1157) :


> Après _que_ remplaçant _si_ (ou _comme si_) dans la coordination de propositions conditionnelles, on met, selon l’usage le plus soigné, le subjonctif… Cependant on trouve aussi l’indicatif.


Si on répète _si_ devant la deuxième proposition, on garde l'indicatif.


----------



## Fred_C

Je suis d'accord.
Si... + indicatif présent... et que... + subj présent
et aussi :
Si... + indicatif imparfait... et que... + subj imparfait (ou subj présent) (ou parfois aussi indicatif imparfait, mais c'est beaucoup moins élégant.)


----------



## mekman99

Quel temps dois-je utiliser? le présent ou le subjonctif?
En conséquence, si ceci se réalise à l'échelle de l'individu et qu'il atteint (ou atteigne)un certain degré dans ses qualités...


----------



## snarkhunter

Les deux sont en fait possibles, selon la nuance que tu souhaites donner à ta phrase.

"et qu'il atteint" : on considère que cela a de fortes chances d'être le cas
"et qu'il atteigne" : le degré de probabilité de l'événement est inconnu, mais globalement moins élevé qu'avec la précédente formulation


----------



## hugohaas

Bonjour, mekman99!

Je crois bien que le subjonctif imparfait dans la proposition subordonné et l'imparfait dans la principale ne seraient pas mauvais. En effet, tu veux bien marquer un fait qui se déroule après que tu te sois exprimé,n'est-ce pas? Tu pourrais employer le subjonctif imparfait. Le verbe de ta principale serait a l'imparfait et ta phrase resterait correcte, a mon avis, attendu que '' si '' peut bien être suivi de l'imparfait ou du plus-que-parfait ou plutôt souvent il en suivi!! N'est-ce pas,maître snarkhunter? 

_En conséquence, si ceci se réalisait à l'échelle de l'individu et qu'il atteignît un certain degré dans ses qualités..._


----------



## Viobi

[…] imparfait ou présent, ça ne dépend pas de quand ça se passe par rapport à l'énoncé (dans les deux cas, ici, c'est après), mais du degré de probabilité: _si ça se réalise_= 50/50, pour dire les choses brutalement, _si ça se réalisait_=25/75 (donc je crois que ça ne se réalisera pas).

Pour le verbe de la subordonnée, le subjonctif, comme dit Snarkie, implique un moindre degré de probabilité: qu'il atteint/atteignait met "atteindre" au même niveau de probabilité que "se réaliser", alors que "atteigne/atteignît" indique un degré de probabilité moindre que celui de "se réaliser": en clair, même si "ça se réalise", il n'est pas sûr du tout qu'"il atteigne".


----------



## tilt

hugohaas said:


> _En conséquence, si ceci se réalisait à l'échelle de l'individu et qu'il atteignît un certain degré dans ses qualités..._


De nos jours, je crois que personne n'irait mettre l'imparfait du subjonctif ici, car c'est un temps tombé en totale désuétude dans la langue courante.
La concordance entre principale et subordonnée ne sera respectée que si la subordonnée est à l'indicatif. Au subjonctif, on utilisera le présent dans les deux cas : _En conséquence, si ceci se réalise/réalisait à l'échelle de l'individu et qu'il *atteigne* un certain degré dans ses qualités..._


----------



## Maître Capello

mekman99 said:


> Quel temps dois-je utiliser? le présent ou le subjonctif?


Pour répondre à la question initiale, le *mode* à utiliser (et non le temps !) est de préférence le *subjonctif* dans la langue soignée, mais l'indicatif reste possible.

Par contre, contrairement à ce que suggère snarkhunter, il n'y a pas de différence de sens (probabilité de réalisation).


----------



## iRoy

Bonjour à tous/toutes,

En tuant du temps sur Facebook, je suis tombé sur une photo assez drôle, avec une phrase dans laquelle le subjonctif est utilisé.
*"Et si en fait Internet Explorer était le meilleur navigateur web, mais que nos ordinateurs soient trop lents pour le faire bien fonctionner ?'' 
*
Ma question est la suivante: pourquoi le subjonctif est-il utilisé ici ? Faut-il l'utiliser avec la structure ''si .... mais que + subj'' ? 
Si cela est le cas, sont les phrases suivantes donc bien utilisées ?

Et si elle ne t'avait pas largué, mais qu'elle t'ait encore donné une deuxième chance, aurais-tu l'a fait?
Et si j'avais un million d'euros, mais que mes dettes soient trop hautes, tu m'aiderais?

Désolé pour les phrases assez bizarres et merci d'avance,

Roy


----------



## caelum

Pour ce que je peux voir, _mais que_ est une phrase conjonctive qui s'utilise couramment au Québec que veut dire "lorsque, aussitôt que, dès que, quand", mais ces définitions ne vont pas avec la phrase que vous présentez.


----------



## VanOo

Je vais avoir du mal à te répondre puisque, spontanément, j'aurais utilisé l'imparfait:


> _Et si en fait Internet Explorer était le meilleur navigateur web, mais que nos ordinateurs étaient trop lents pour le faire bien fonctionner ?_



À voir ce qu'en disent les autres natifs.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français courant, on utilise en effet le même mode et le même temps après _que_ reprenant _si_.

_Et *si* en fait Internet Explorer *était* le meilleur navigateur web, mais *que* nos ordinateurs *étaient* trop lents pour le faire bien fonctionner ?_

Mais  en langage soigné, on utilise le subjonctif. Il faut toutefois  respecter la concordance des temps, le subjonctif devant se mettre au  même temps que le temps du verbe à l'indicatif après _si_. Dans l'exemple donné, le verbe après _que_ aurait donc dû être au subjonctif imparfait :

_Et *si* en fait Internet Explorer *était* le meilleur navigateur web, mais *que* nos ordinateurs *fussent* trop lents pour le faire bien fonctionner ?_


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> Mais  en langage soigné, on utilise le subjonctif. [...] Dans l'exemple donné, le verbe après _que_ aurait donc dû être au subjonctif imparfait :
> 
> _Et *si* en fait Internet Explorer *était* le meilleur navigateur web, mais *que* nos ordinateurs *fussent* trop lents pour le faire bien fonctionner ?_


Euh, oui en théorie, mais en français moderne, est-ce qu'il n'est pas légitime de remplacer le subjonctif imparfait, sorti de l'usage, par le subjonctif présent ? Il me semblerait que la phrase d'iRoy :

_Et si en fait Internet Explorer était le meilleur navigateur web,  mais que nos ordinateurs soient trop lents pour le faire bien  fonctionner ?

_est tout à fait correcte en français d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela me paraîtrait comme une demi-mesure. Pour moi, soit on verse dans le littéraire, auquel cas on met le subjonctif imparfait, soit on fait une phrase courante et on emploie l'indicatif imparfait. En outre, le subjonctif présent ne marque pas l'irréalité demandée. Il serait en revanche parfaitement adapté pour une hypothèse réelle au présent comme dans l'exemple initial de ce fil :

_Si la pluie *tombe* et que le terrain *soit* impraticable…_


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon, d'accord. En fait, je préfère toujours l'indicatif quand c'est possible.


----------



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir si cette construction avec le subjonctif est correcte.

'S’il avait assisté à tous les cours et qu’il *ait *étudié davantage, il n’aurait pas échoué à son examen.'

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Non, il faut deux Plus-que-Parfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase avec le subjonctif est pourtant correcte. Dans la meilleure langue, on emploie en effet le subjonctif après _que_ reprenant _si_. Mais comme c'est un tour plutôt littéraire, on attendrait plutôt un subjonctif plus-que-parfait :

_S'il avait assisté à tous les cours et qu'il *eût étudié* davantage…_​
Mais en fait, dans votre cas on peut simplement éviter la répétition de la conjonction et de l'auxiliaire :

_S'il avait assisté à tous les cours et étudié davantage…_​


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir à tous !

Encore moi ! Pendant mes temps libres je cherche à approfondir mes connaissances en français. J'ai des doutes quant à ces deux phrases et ne sais pas laquelle est correcte, ou si les deux le sont. Les voici :

Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et que qu'il t'*invitait* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite, accepterais-tu de quitter ta chère ville que tu n'as jamais quittée une seule fois ?
Ici, le verbe inviter doit-il être mis à l'imparfait ?

Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invite* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite, accepterais-tu de quitter ta chère ville que tu n'as jamais quittée une seule fois ? 
Est-il correct d'employer le présent " invite" ? Si on le fait, n'est-ce pas d'enfreindre la règle grammaticale, qui dit " si +imparfait+ conditionnel présent ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Lodabi

> Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invitait* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite, accepterais-tu de quitter ta chère ville que tu n'as jamais quittée une seule fois ?
> Ici, le verbe inviter doit-il être mis à l'imparfait ?


oui



> Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invite* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite, accepterais-tu de quitter ta chère ville que tu n'as jamais quittée une seule fois ?


Ca sonne bizarre pour moi. J'emploierais l'imparfait, ici.


----------



## Bezoard

La réponse de Lodabi montre bien la désaffection croissante pour la règle classique qui voulait que quand on remplaçait un second "si" par un "que", dit vicariant, le mode employé avec ce "que" était alors le subjonctif et non plus l'indicatif, et le temps était celui demandé par la concordance des temps, donc l'imparfait du subjonctif. Autrement dit, en langue classique, on aurait écrit :
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invitât* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite,..._

Comme l'imparfait du subjonctif n'est plus employé couramment, on recourt en pratique alors
-soit au présent du subjonctif, en renonçant à la concordance des temps :
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invite* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite,..._
-soit à l'imparfait de l'indicatif, en renonçant au mode recommandé par la grammaire orthodoxe :
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invitait* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite,..._

Donc les deux propositions que tu as faites sont possibles, toutes les deux fausses selon les conceptions orthodoxes rigoureuses, mais usuelles en pratique.

Voir :
Si un inspecteur municipal venait et qu'il tombait sur nous ?
si tu viens et que je ne sois/suis pas là
FR: si j'avais débarqué et que nous ayons été à l'époque de Napoléon, j'étais acquitté
si je redormais un peu et oubliais toutes ces sottises - temps


----------



## Lodabi

Effectivement, cet usage est désuet mais possible, je dirais même plus élégant  

Tu penses que la première proposition (indicatif présent) est possible? Elle sonne vraiment faux pour moi.


----------



## danielc

Je dirais plus spontanément _était...qu'il t'invitait._ Le subjonctif ne semble pas nécessaire, et les deux verbes à l'imparfait sont liés par la conjonction e_t_.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est ce que j'indiquais dans l'un des fils donnés en lien : _« Mais l'usage récent a fortement changé et l'indicatif s'impose très souvent. »_



Lodabi said:


> Tu penses que la première proposition (indicatif présent) est possible? Elle sonne vraiment faux pour moi.


En fait, il vaut mieux voir dans
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invite* à le rejoindre en Arabie Saoudite,..._
un subjonctif présent. C'est mieux visible avec d'autres verbes :
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il *veuille* que tu le rejoignes en Arabie Saoudite,..._
Mais naturellement, on peut encore préférer l'indicatif imparfait :
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'il *voulait* que tu le rejoignes en Arabie Saoudite,..._


----------



## Maître Capello

_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'*il* t'invitai*t* à le rejoindre…_ 
_Si ton époux était un riche saoudien et qu'*il* t'invitai*s* à le rejoindre…_ 


Quoi qu'il en soit, pour moi le subjonctif présent n'est pas de bon aloi ici. La reprise de la condition par _que_ demande pour moi soit communément l'indicatif imparfait, soit dans la langue littéraire le subjonctif imparfait. Mais le subjonctif présent au lieu du subjonctif imparfait n'a pas sa place ici.

En bref, pour moi :
_Si ton époux *était* un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invitait*…_  (concordance des temps respectée [2 verbes à l'imparfait], langue courante avec la reprise à l'indicatif)
_Si ton époux *était* un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invitât*…_  (concordance des temps respectée [2 verbes à l'imparfait], langue littéraire avec la reprise au subjonctif)
_Si ton époux *était* un riche saoudien et qu'il t'*invite*…_  (concordance des temps non respectée)


----------

